# Frilled Neck Lizards



## Eiroc (Oct 21, 2007)

Took these shots whilst at the reptile park at Childers. Enjoy!


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 21, 2007)

Love the photos. I hope to get some of them oneday.


----------



## Eiroc (Oct 21, 2007)

Trouble is that you'd want to keep them in an enclosure as close to the wild as possible. Because if they get too tame, they'll never feel threatened and show their fantastic frills!


----------



## JoeBlakes (Oct 21, 2007)

Lovely pics mate . i hope to get a frilly of my own soon.. i think they are great!!


----------



## Viridae (Oct 21, 2007)

Eiroc said:


> Trouble is that you'd want to keep them in an enclosure as close to the wild as possible. Because if they get too tame, they'll never feel threatened and show their fantastic frills!



Jump out and yell boo! (j/k)


----------



## dragon lady (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes ....very nice,in S.A you need to have a specialist licence(& have to be interviewed to get it with this species) my friend has a N.T male & is placid as ...alot more intelligent than i predicted.......does any one know who to contact(preferably in s.a) to get a female......she has a very white one with brilliant pattern & orange/red frill under chin ,looking for one similay or red headed.
PM me if any knowledge..thanks in advance!


----------



## deebo (Oct 22, 2007)

Eiroc - i am so stupid. I just tried to swat the bug off my screen!!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 22, 2007)

Eiroc said:


> Trouble is that you'd want to keep them in an enclosure as close to the wild as possible. Because if they get too tame, they'll never feel threatened and show their fantastic frills!



If you keep a few males and a few females together they will sort out a hierarchy and will display toward each other.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 22, 2007)

i love frillies!!

thanks for the pics!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

bahahahahahaha David thanks i needed a laugh :lol:

Those are awesome pics


----------



## deebo (Oct 22, 2007)

im glad my stupidity has a purpose swing!


----------



## dragon lady (Oct 22, 2007)

I did the same thing with that little bug on MY SCREEN!.(very cool Erioc)............I thought you could only keep 1 male to so many females in any habitat?:?


----------



## Lucas (Oct 22, 2007)

I've know of multiples of each kept together. There was the odd scuffle but nothing serious.


----------



## Oldbeard (Oct 22, 2007)

Is that at that place snakes down under.That is a great little park there at Childers. The variety they have in such a small place is unreal. Seeing someone handle a Collett and a RBB was unreal. The crocs were heaps cool and it has the best ice-cream ever, just down the road.
the little green house with the angle heads and frogs was good too.
Great pics of the frillies!


----------



## Eiroc (Oct 22, 2007)

Oldbeard said:


> Is that at that place snakes down under.That is a great little park there at Childers. The variety they have in such a small place is unreal. Seeing someone handle a Collett and a RBB was unreal. The crocs were heaps cool and it has the best ice-cream ever, just down the road.
> the little green house with the angle heads and frogs was good too.
> Great pics of the frillies!


Yeah that's the place alright. And yes, the RBB was there and being handled as if was just a harmless childrens.

Tan & I got some other great pics from the park of snakes, lizards, frogs & turtles. I'll post them up some time when I have reduced their file sizes. Watch this space over the next week or 2.


----------



## bitey (Oct 22, 2007)

Cool , love that 2nd pic


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 22, 2007)

Eiroc said:


> Took these shots whilst at the reptile park at Childers.


 
Yet another APS member paying a visit to Snakes Down Under. Good to see!!


----------



## Oldbeard (Oct 22, 2007)

It is a great place to go. You can get so close to the animals.Looking forward to seeing your pics Eiroc. I went last christmas. I held a 1 year old croc. I don't know how big it would be now but it was unreal. the whole park is a great experience.


----------

